# New holland t6.140 plumbing



## Osman1 (Nov 30, 2014)

How and where would you plumb in a no restriction high flow return hydraulic hose for running a bale bandit. Local dealer said they have done before but nobody remembers how or who did it. I guess just start pulling plugs out of the tractor. Does anybody know.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Get you a pic tomorrow on a 6.155. NH dealer got me a fitting to adapt from metric thread to 1" pipe. I think I they said it was the same as a Genesis fitting.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

.


----------



## Osman1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks that should do it. Wish my dealer was a little more knowledgable. Do you have any oil overflow or spillage. I run the bandit on my Deere 7210's and because of the setup have a little over flow because of return into fill pipe


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

No issues, better deal than I had on 6410. I don't know how difficult finding the fitting will be.


----------

